
PACT Act: bipartisan law making social media moderation more transparent - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-technology-202/2020/06/25/the-technology-202-lawmakers-unveil-bipartisan-proposal-to-make-social-media-moderation-more-transparent/5ef3c84f602ff1080718e3a1/
======
aspenmayer
> Sens. John Thune (R-S.D.), the Chair of the Senate Commerce communications
> subcommittee, and ranking member Brian Schatz (D-Hawaii), introduced
> legislation yesterday that aims to make major social media companies more
> transparent about content moderation on their services. The bill would
> require companies to remove posts and other activity that the courts
> determine is illegal within 24 hours.

> The legislation, known as the PACT Act, is one of the more nuanced proposals
> on Capitol Hill in the contentious debate over Section 230 of the
> Communications Decency Act, a 1996 law that protects social networks from
> litigation over the content that people share on their services. President
> Trump has recently called for the provision to be revoked outright, and he
> recently signed an executive order that would direct federal regulators to
> reexamine its scope.

Original title was vague. It was:

The Technology 202: Lawmakers unveil bipartisan proposal to make social media
moderation more transparent

